# first sticks



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm going to try and send a few pics of the first DW sticks I found.Found them in Montana this last May.Cleaned the one and I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looks pretty good .


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Turned out really nice! I've not worked with diamond willow yet, but want too!


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks,now that i found some around home I see that it's everywhere.Just gotta find some small enough to use.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great looking diamond willow. You do not see many with such a great sequence of diamonds.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I wish I would have spent more time picking up sticks like these where I found them.It seemed like they were everywhere.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Wish i could lay my hands on some nice one


----------

